# Europharma somatropin



## Bignige (Jun 7, 2010)

Allright fella's im lookin for some info hopefully im a new member and the main reason i joined is to hopefully pick your brains regarding hgh

Im currently taking Europharmas somatropin at 5iu per day monday to friday, the problem im having is im warey if its real or fake as the vials are NOT vacuum packed ??! Ive made sure and i know for a fact its not hcg rebranded but im lookin for any info anyone may have

Any replies are very welcome thanks


----------



## Bignige (Jun 7, 2010)

Anyone have any info on vacuum packing? If its legit or fake ???


----------



## chump1976 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bignige said:


> Anyone have any info on vacuum packing? If its legit or fake ???


not sure bowt vacume packing but this is the euro im usin

http://www.euro-pharma.info/Somatropin.html


----------



## Bignige (Jun 7, 2010)

chump1976 said:


> not sure bowt vacume packing but this is the euro im usin
> 
> http://www.euro-pharma.info/Somatropin.html


Thanks for the link mate, yep thats the stuff! How have you found it personally? This is only my third week on but i thought id ask around, so far only heard good stuff  how much are you taking and to what reigeime?


----------



## mason42 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi nige, im using ep gh, doin 2.5iu twice a day and ive been eating what i want lately and staying lean. Yea no vacum in mine either but that dont mean anything, there was no vacum with the hardcore gh used before and that was a good gh to. Defo not a fake. They do a range of products which you may have seen on chumps link. All good products, tests makes me randy and the deca makes me impotent!


----------



## Bignige (Jun 7, 2010)

mason42 said:


> Hi nige, im using ep gh, doin 2.5iu twice a day and ive been eating what i want lately and staying lean. Yea no vacum in mine either but that dont mean anything, there was no vacum with the hardcore gh used before and that was a good gh to. Defo not a fake. They do a range of products which you may have seen on chumps link. All good products, tests makes me randy and the deca makes me impotent!


Cheers mate much appreciated, im on 5iu normally after training and im feeling good so far im just finishing my first 100iu box and im also taking europharma testex which is good ! Ive had the sus 350 which kicks ass really strong and good gains/strength i heard a lot of bad about the hardcore gh aswell but i suppose its down to personal preference, ive had nomatropin before and that was really good i felt it to say the least


----------



## Yoshi444 (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi I know old thread have you had the new eurotropin at 12iu a vial they still do 10ml bottle which doesnt make sense ? I think soma was better.


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

apparently the old 100 iu kits had taken a dip in quality so now they've brought out new 120 iu kits which is supposed to be better quality and costs the same.think its call eurotrophin now. my source was showing me the box just the other day but hes just started using it so cant report on the quality yet but im starting it myself in a few weeks so hopes its good as i can get kits of it for around the same price as 3 bottles of test


----------



## Yoshi444 (Sep 9, 2012)

I posted this in a thread about Eurotropin also.

Hi - Yes had and used the Eurotropin. Confused on two things - used to be Somatropin and 10iu vials and now 12iu vials but still with 10ml water. Maybe being thick but surely for each 12iu GH vial you still use 1.2ml water so you get 12iu in insulin needle ? With 1ml water as supplied you can only use 1ml water so 10iu or 1ml or GH for a 12iu vial so it just makes it slightly stronger but not lasting longer unless use more water and then you run out and you cant get water anywhere !!!! Thoughts would be appreciated as Europharma dont reply and guy get from has not clue either. Personally when it was Somatropin results were mental but really needed 3 boxes takes a box at 4-5iu a day split to kick in. Thats for me and Im pretty good all round shape generally.

Depends what you for Test. A good cost I'm sure. Intrigued to know how to get Euro to actually respond they hide themselves pretty well !


----------



## irish87 (May 22, 2012)

alot of EP round here,i used their prop which was excellent and know a few fellas using parabolan and love it.Cant post prices mate but its less than €200


----------



## Yoshi444 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ok Im thick hands up ! I get everything else I just couldnt get my head that nor HCG doses - does my head in.

What a pain the last few boxes in the past been great thats hwy this new lot I thought not that hot as I been taking 1.2ml and mixing with the 12iu so diluting it more and taking 4iu which would prob be about 3iu of GH ! What a waste !! Its been bugging me Smacky you are a star !

Can you explain PCT HCG ? Got 3 x 1500iu take approx 2weeks post course 1000iu every 5 days mix with 1ml solvent water so do about 6.5iu. Is that about right - so much conflicting opinions.


----------

